# RSL 2012 dream bicycle



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

just built, finest components, 6.4 kg.
note the LIGHTWEIGHT Ventoux, the AX lightness brake set, SR groupo....


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Let me be the first to congratulate you and welcome you to the Moots fold!


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*my third one*

mind you.... started in 1996 with a YBB.






wgp said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate you and welcome you to the Moots fold!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Very nice! Careful with those brakes tho...not a ton of stopping power imo after using them.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Ahh then you're an elder statesman! Congrats on adding to the pride then!


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

So no EPS in your dreams?


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*electric groupo*

I have a Di2 Look 695 since October 2011. it is beautiful indeed. yet, I wanna different bicycles, to ride depending on my mood, my form.
MOOTS is supose to be a bike for years and years. I'll built it for simplicity and lightweight.
anyway, I tried the EPS and that rocks... next bike, probably.


----------

